# some problems after installing viper



## kreyzie (Apr 3, 2015)

i just installed viper 5706v but i have some problems with it.

1. whenever i do a remote start , doesnt matter arm or not , the shock sensor will trigger and siren will keep on alert me with stand back , protected by viper. 
all the wire are properly tapped except the yellow ignition. this happen only when im using the remote start function.

2. if i arm it without closing any door , some times the fob will alert me but sometimes it wont. 

3. my door actuator require positive to lock n unlock on 2 different wire. i wired 2 relay as below

relay a 85 & relay b 86 - 12v hot
relay a 86 - unlock from brain
relay b 85 - lock from brain
relay a 87 & relay b 87 - 12v hot
relay a 30 - to door unlock
relay b 30 - to door lock 

but the door will not lock and unlock with fob. pin 30 tested with test light. it lit when i press lock or unlock from fob. both lock and unlock works if i use key or manually switch them. also , with the wiring diagram above , i found that both pin 30 with lit with test light when i arm or unarm with fob. 

hope that someone able to help me... tks!


----------



## kreyzie (Apr 3, 2015)

i found that the door actuator wire one must be ground when the other one getting positive signal vice versa... will rewire the relay 87a to ground and try again.


----------



## kreyzie (Apr 3, 2015)

rewired relay 87a to ground. press lock from fob, fused burnt immediately. checked the wire and found that whenever i press lock , the unlock wire from actuator will backfeed 12v +. i remove the ground wire from relay 87a , and retest. confirm that 12v+ backfeed. i added diode to test it again and no feed back now but still no luck.


----------



## kreyzie (Apr 3, 2015)

tho no one here willing to help. problem solved.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

Gotta give me time to get on this forum. Running a few 12volt shops keeps me busy as well as my techs.


----------

